# Open Fontanelle



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Has any one had expierence with a puppy with an open fontanelle. Our Vet says that Katie has this and we should be concerned and tell the breeder. We called the breeder and she says that she is still young and it can take up to a year to close and not to be concerned. My husband and I are very upset about this and confused. Katie is 16 weeks old and weighs 2.5lbs. She seems healthy and happy. Should we be concerned. We just got her a week ago and did not know this until our Vet checked her on Tues.

Lynda


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Lynda, I probably know just enough on this topic to be dangerous. We had a discussion of this here on SM several months ago and my take away from it is that the look of the opening can make a difference in the outcome ... those that are formed a certain way have more of a likelihood of closing up. Perhaps your breeder is aware of the different types, etc. and that is why she isn't concerned. I am though, very surprised that she didn't mention something like that to you. I think I recall that HappyB is knowledgeable of this condition and you may want to PM her. I was trying to find the thread we had about it but the term has been spelled so many different ways that it may be hard to find. Keep us posted.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If it is a small open fontanel, I wouldn't be concerned. I've had 2 pups with small ones that closed by 6-7 months of age. The breeder nor my vet were concerned about either pup. If it is a large open fontanel at 16 weeks, that may be concerning. I would discuss it with my vet and breeder. Open fontanels are very common in rounded-headed pups like Maltese and Chis.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Lynda, I don't know anything about the problem, but I am sorry that you are worried about your new puppy. It doesn't take long (about 10 minutes) for a maltese to become part of your family and it is SO very hard when we are worried about them. I hope everything works out just fine.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie had this as a puppy... and now has only a little opening.. its probably the size of a small pea. When he was younger it was prob the size of a bigger pea. I was very careful with kodie when he was young... dont let things hit his head and stuff like that. Kodie did fine. I'm sure if it is not huge.. its not a concern.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't blame you for being upset with your breeder. Although most open fontanels aren't serious and close up (unless they are accompanied by hydrocephalus/water on the brain), your breeder should have told you your pup had one beforehand.

I agree with your vet 100% that you should tell your breeder about this. Open fontanels are genetic and the parents should be pulled from the breeding program. 

http://blueboychihuahuas.com/articles/openfontanel.html


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Today we brought Chloe to a new Vet that is a dental specialist as she needed to have some teeth pulled and our Vet wanted to wait until she was a year old to pull them. We also had Katie with us and I asked the Vet to check her head. He did and he said it was a small opening and that he did not think we should be concerned as it would probably close. He said it is possible that it won't close but not probable. That made us feel better. Katie is really smart and she has really bonded with Chloe. Right now she is very sad because she knows Chloe is not feeling too good. They are both very quietly laying in their bed together. My husband and I are going to try and find a new Vet that is more knowledgable of toy breeds. I think the breeder knows more than Vet does.

Lynda


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Today we brought Chloe to a new Vet that is a dental specialist as she needed to have some teeth pulled and our Vet wanted to wait until she was a year old to pull them. We also had Katie with us and I asked the Vet to check her head. He did and he said it was a small opening and that he did not think we should be concerned as it would probably close. He said it is possible that it won't close but not probable. That made us feel better. Katie is really smart and she has really bonded with Chloe. Right now she is very sad because she knows Chloe is not feeling too good. They are both very quietly laying in their bed together. My husband and I are going to try and find a new Vet that is more knowledgable of toy breeds. I think the breeder knows more than Vet does.
> 
> Lynda[/B]


Oh, I am so very glad to hear the positive news. And it sounds like Chloe and Katie are doing so well together!!

I'm so glad you got a second opinion regarding Katie. Hope all goes well with both of them!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh Lynda, that's good news from the vet! I hope it put your mind more at ease. I'm glad that Chloe and Katie are getting along well and all is good. Well, I hope Chloe's mouth feels better soon. ~Lori


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

That is certainly positive news! Sorry that little Chloe is under the weather. I'm sure she'll feel better really soon. I think you might feel more confident if you could find a vet that treats a lot of toy breeds. The vet that I used for Jolie when we were in Virginia actually owned one of the bichons from my breeder. That is the sole reason that I used him and it was a good move on my part! I love the vet here in MS because he is a very recent graduate from vet school and he spends lots of time with me and if he doesn't know the answer he is not afraid to research. I think it is very important to be as satisfied as possible with your vet. With more than one dog you'll be spending plenty of time and money with the vet, so you might as well like them and be confident in their abilities.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I don't blame you for being upset with your breeder. Although most open fontanels aren't serious and close up (unless they are accompanied by hydrocephalus/water on the brain), your breeder should have told you your pup had one beforehand.
> 
> I agree with your vet 100% that you should tell your breeder about this. Open fontanels are genetic and the parents should be pulled from the breeding program.
> 
> http://blueboychihuahuas.com/articles/openfontanel.html[/B]



Please, please, please do not use such a statement. The open fontanel is quite common in toy breeds, and in MOST cases, it is nothing to be concerned about. It does not mean that the brain will swell, or that there will be the fluid on the brain to case the problems. Many times, the skull just hasn't closed at birth, and it just takes time for it to do so. In fact, this characteristic is sought out in chihuhahuas, according to my friend who shows hers. I've copied the information from the Chihuahua Club of America on this.
Also, human babies are born with a soft spot, and we certainly don't tell their parents not to breed again.

Chihuahua Club of America Statement

The Chihuahua's Molera

Historically, the Chihuahua developed in Mexico and the United States has displayed a "soft spot" on the top of the head. In the Chihuahua this spot, or fontanel, is known as a MOLERA; and is the same as that found in human babies. In the past, this molera was accepted as a mark of purity in the breed, and it is still mentioned in most Chihuahua breed standards the world over. 

It is important to note that while many Chihuahua puppies are born without the molera, there are probably just as many born with one and its presence is nothing to become alarmed over. 

As shown in the illustration below, the molera in a Chihuahua will occur on the top of the head and may vary in shape and size when present. 



Unfortunately, many lay people and some veterinarians not familiar with the Chihuahua have tried to link the mere presence of a molera with the condition known as hydrocephalus. This has caused many new-comers to the breed serious concern and undue worry. The truth is that a domed head with a molera present does not predispose the Chihuahua to this condition. Along with the observations of devoted breeders over the years, there is adequate medical evidence to support this statement. 

· In "Diseases of the Brain" 1989, Green & Braund stated that many clinically normal toy breeds may have open fontanels without associated hydrocephalus. 

· Drs. Walker and Rivers, Veterinarians at the University of Minnesota concluded that there did not appear to be any relationship between the presence or size of a fontanel and the condition of hydrocephalus. 

· Dr. Alexander de Lahunta of Cornell University in New York, one of the top neurologists in this country, stated that it would be wrong to conclude that any opening is abnormal. 

While it would be impossible to list all the medical documentation here on this page, these few included here are perfectly clear; the presence of a molera does not mean the Chihuahua has a medical problem. 

The Chihuahua is a little dog! They belong in the house, at their owner's side, receiving all the love they deserve to receive. With or without a molera, the healthy Chihuahua that is loved and given proper veterinary care will live well into its teens as an irresistible member of the family.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I was just quoting the article I posted which is why I included the link. I posted it as a likely reason the vet recommended she contact her breeder. If you read it, states:

 Since open fontanels are either hereditary or genetic, once a good breeder determines which parent dog carries the gene the parent dog should be retired from the breeding program and spayed or neutered. Chihuahuas with open fontanels should not be bred.

I'm sure this issue, like many others, has differing opinions


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I was just quoting the article I posted which is why I included the link. I posted it as a likely reason the vet recommended she contact her breeder. If you read it, states:
> 
> Since open fontanels are either hereditary or genetic, once a good breeder determines which parent dog carries the gene the parent dog should be retired from the breeding program and spayed or neutered. Chihuahuas with open fontanels should not be bred.
> 
> I'm sure this issue, like many others, has differing opinions[/B]



I found this woman's site quite entertaining reading. She has some very good general information. She has a good illustration on whelping. Some of the other information is a "interesting", to say the least. For instance, read the section on why vets can't be truthful. Within the same section on fontanel, there is the same statement I quoted from her parent club. Apparently, she does not agree with the research of her own breeding group. 
You know, what would be good is if some of the other breeders of Maltese who are members of this site give some input on this topic.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This was published by AVAR (American Association of Veterinarians for Animal Rights) with credit given to Dr. Jean Dodds, currently one of the most highly respected veterinarians. It lists all the congenital and hereditary diseases of purebred dogs by breed and condition. IMO it is probably less biased than any breed specific organization would be. Open fontanel is listed as hereditary.

http://members.aol.com/PugsUK/webpage/listpurb.htm


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> This was published by AVAR (American Association of Veterinarians for Animal Rights) with credit given to Dr. Jean Dodds, currently one of the most highly respected veterinarians. It lists all the congenital and hereditary diseases of purebred dogs by breed and condition. IMO it is probably less biased than any breed specific organization would be. Open fontanel is listed as hereditary.
> 
> http://members.aol.com/PugsUK/webpage/listpurb.htm[/B]



Thanks for posting this. I've often referred to this for other information. Many things in life are hereditary, but that doesn't mean we have to exclude that factor from breeding.

I would just hate for inexperienced pet owners to think that every dog with an open fontanel is a problem. I'm just basing my opinions on personal experinece of actually raising dogs, as well as that of several of my friends who have done it for anywhere from ten to twenty-five years. 

Again, I think it would be helpful to others if you could get input from other breeders who are on this site. Perhaps a new heading could be posted asking breeders to respond to this specifically.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

If this is a genetic trait you shouldnt breed that animal... we already know kodie was miss bred. He does have an open fontanelle... but like i said before hes okay... you just have to watch when they are puppies that nothing hits their heads really. Unless the fontanelle is extremely large... there could be health problems issocated with it. 

Kodie has been bred very poorly but none of his genetic issues are life threatening... such as his fontalle, floating ribs (they stick out), poorly developed jaw (I just have to brush his teeth everyday because his back teeth will have too much tarter because they are soo crowded back there), a lump on the end of his tail (his grandmother had that trait... its quite odd...







), and his boney as can be body (I dont even feel his muscles.. haha)! But I would say these are reasons why kodie should NOT be bred.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> If this is a genetic trait you shouldnt breed that animal... we already know kodie was miss bred. He does have an open fontanelle... but like i said before hes okay... you just have to watch when they are puppies that nothing hits their heads really. Unless the fontanelle is extremely large... there could be health problems issocated with it.
> 
> Kodie has been bred very poorly but none of his genetic issues are life threatening... such as his fontalle, floating ribs (they stick out), poorly developed jaw (I just have to brush his teeth everyday because his back teeth will have too much tarter because they are soo crowded back there), a lump on the end of his tail (his grandmother had that trait... its quite odd...
> 
> ...



Gee, with that many problems, I sure hope both his parents (and perhaps their siblings) were spay/neutered after this unfortunate situation.

The key here, in my opinion, is whether this will be a factor to health with the pups. Most fontanels close by four months of age. I'll bet if all of you went back to your breeder, you would find that a number of your pups had an opening when they were much younger. 

Once again---CALLING MALTESE BREEDERS ON THIS SITE. It would be helpful if some of you helped by providing information specific to our breed. I know that a number of you have years of experience with breeding, so you would be a good source to reassure these folks who don't breed.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=134106
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kodie was the only litter from his mom... i dunno what happened to the father... kodie's 2 siblings died. His aunt.... which would be kodie's mom's sister... she had problems with litters too.. they FINALLY spayed her! 

Kodie's fontanelle never fully closed.. it just got smaller... hes now over 2yrs old.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Thank goodness those folks finally did something about the problem.

I think he is an exception. I'm glad you have each other because he gets the best care through you, and I'm sure he gives you a lot of love in return.


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

> Today we brought Chloe to a new Vet that is a dental specialist as she needed to have some teeth pulled and our Vet wanted to wait until she was a year old to pull them. We also had Katie with us and I asked the Vet to check her head. He did and he said it was a small opening and that he did not think we should be concerned as it would probably close. He said it is possible that it won't close but not probable. That made us feel better. Katie is really smart and she has really bonded with Chloe. Right now she is very sad because she knows Chloe is not feeling too good. They are both very quietly laying in their bed together. My husband and I are going to try and find a new Vet that is more knowledgable of toy breeds. I think the breeder knows more than Vet does.
> 
> Lynda[/B]



I recently saw a 11 week old Maltese puppy for sale & was told that he had an open fontanel. I'm just curious Lynda....did Katie's open fontanel finally close completely?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=133960
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it did. The breeder assured me that it would and she was right. I think it was totally closed around 5 months of age, maybe a little older. She is now 8 months on the 22nd.

Lynda


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

> QUOTE(The Nanny @ Apr 12 2006, 04:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=175823


<div class='quotemain'>


> Today we brought Chloe to a new Vet that is a dental specialist as she needed to have some teeth pulled and our Vet wanted to wait until she was a year old to pull them. We also had Katie with us and I asked the Vet to check her head. He did and he said it was a small opening and that he did not think we should be concerned as it would probably close. He said it is possible that it won't close but not probable. That made us feel better. Katie is really smart and she has really bonded with Chloe. Right now she is very sad because she knows Chloe is not feeling too good. They are both very quietly laying in their bed together. My husband and I are going to try and find a new Vet that is more knowledgable of toy breeds. I think the breeder knows more than Vet does.
> 
> Lynda[/B]



That's good to hear Lynda!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=175823
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats good to hear! Unfortunally kodie's never did...


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

Thats good to hear! Unfortunally kodie's never did...
[/QUOTE]


Oh, that's not good. How old is Kodie now? Do you have to be very careful with him & always watch him closely because of it?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't like open fontanelles and I sent a pup back because of one about a year and a half ago.
It was HUGE and they never mentioned it. Both my vet and I agreed the chances were slim it
would close. The pup was almost 4 months old. There is no way I could have protected her with
my home being a multiple dog environment.

I've had experience in dealing with this and had a little maltese with an open spot, although not huge, it was significant (about the size of a pea). She clumped her head on the leg of a coffee table one time and
had a terrible seizure. It hit that spot. I think most are hereditary and most reputable breeders try not to breed them. There is nothing sadder than watching a little dog go into seizures because it bumped something another dog would not even be affected by. 

Once again, it's buyer beware and BE AWARE. 

Pet education is more important now than ever before with so many indiscriminate breeders selling
pups to anyone and everyone as fast as they can breed their "stock"and with such easy access on the net. We, as pet owners, are the ones to pay for these horrid breedings when the pup, we unknowingly took into our hearts, suffers because of that breeder's tactics and lack of integrity in breeding.


Oh, and one more thing..lol..while I'm on my soapbox. There can be more than one opening in the skull.
Sometimes people forget to check. They can be open at the back of the skull too, which is not any better than on top.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Thats good to hear! Unfortunally kodie's never did...



Oh, that's not good. How old is Kodie now? Do you have to be very careful with him & always watch him closely because of it?
[/QUOTE]
Kodie is 3yrs old. I do watch him... I dont like him run around my whole house unless I can watch him... and usually hes in my bedroom with me.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

This is the first time I have ever posted here. I just wanted to say that my puppy has an open fontanelle.
I don't think it is large, but I have nothing to compare it to. The breeder told me about it. The vet was not overly concerned. She is 14 weeks old, so it may close. All the research I did seemed to be that is was not uncommon in small dogs. I guess I had so many other issues that was the least of my worries. Besides my husband was so attached to this little dog there was no way he was letting me take it back.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> This is the first time I have ever posted here. I just wanted to say that my puppy has an open fontanelle.
> I don't think it is large, but I have nothing to compare it to. The breeder told me about it. The vet was not overly concerned. She is 14 weeks old, so it may close. All the research I did seemed to be that is was not uncommon in small dogs. I guess I had so many other issues that was the least of my worries. Besides my husband was so attached to this little dog there was no way he was letting me take it back.[/B]


Awww, I sure hope everything turns out OK and that it closes. I've read that the shape of the opening can help determine if it is the bad kind or not ?? I think I remember correctly. Perhaps the vet can tell by the size and shape that this one is not one to worry about. I sure hope that's the case.

And your hubby must be a wonderful guy. There is nothing like a man who falls in love with a Maltese. You've got yourself a "good one"!!!


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

> [Awww, I sure hope everything turns out OK and that it closes. I've read that the shape of the opening can help determine if it is the bad kind or not ?? I think I remember correctly. Perhaps the vet can tell by the size and shape that this one is not one to worry about. I sure hope that's the case.
> 
> And your hubby must be a wonderful guy. There is nothing like a man who falls in love with a Maltese. You've got yourself a "good one"!!![/B]


 Thanks, I guess I do have a "good one" Kids and dogs always take to him. But he adores this little dog. And he was the one that said "no more dogs" after we put our 15 year old dalmation to sleep.


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

> QUOTE





> [Awww, I sure hope everything turns out OK and that it closes. I've read that the shape of the opening can help determine if it is the bad kind or not ?? I think I remember correctly. Perhaps the vet can tell by the size and shape that this one is not one to worry about. I sure hope that's the case.
> 
> And your hubby must be a wonderful guy. There is nothing like a man who falls in love with a Maltese. You've got yourself a "good one"!!![/B]


 Thanks, I guess I do have a "good one" Kids and dogs always take to him. But he adores this little dog. And he was the one that said "no more dogs" after we put our 15 year old dalmation to sleep.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi Barb:
I shared my story about the puppy w/ an open fontanelle that we bought several months ago on another post. We had to take him back. I can understand how you would not be able to. I think the only reason I (we) were able to take back the little guy we got was because we already have a male Maltese who is 2 yrs. old & bigger and we were afraid, when playing, the puppy may somehow hit his head on the open spot and that it may cause him harm. Have you had your vet check it? If so, what did he/she say? I wish you the best.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Barb:
I shared my story about the puppy w/ an open fontanelle that we bought several months ago on another post. We had to take him back. I can understand how you would not be able to. I think the only reason I (we) were able to take back the little guy we got was because we already have a male Maltese who is 2 yrs. old & bigger and we were afraid, when playing, the puppy may somehow hit his head on the open spot and that it may cause him harm. Have you had your vet check it? If so, what did he/she say? I wish you the best.
[/QUOTE]
I read that story. *Sorry* you had to take the puppy back.







That had to be painful. Hopefully you got another puppy. My children are grown, and I do not have any other dogs, so that was not a concern. Although mine gets in as much stuff as a two year old. It would be hard to have a constant worry, plus have something happen after the children were more attached. I had some other issues besides the open fontanelle and I almost considered taking her back, but my husband was sooooo upset with me just for mentioning it. The vet was not that concerned. Maybe it is not that big, but I can feel it. I think my dog is fairly small. (maybe 1 1/2 lbs @14 weeks) It seems to be more common in smaller dogs, from what I read. Maybe she will catch up, I don't know. Although according the the breeder, she was not a runt when she was born. Just a little smaller. (A little firecracker if you ask me!)


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

I read that story. *Sorry* you had to take the puppy back.







That had to be painful. Hopefully you got another puppy. My children are grown, and I do not have any other dogs, so that was not a concern. Although mine gets in as much stuff as a two year old. It would be hard to have a constant worry, plus have something happen after the children were more attached. I had some other issues besides the open fontanelle and I almost considered taking her back, but my husband was sooooo upset with me just for mentioning it. The vet was not that concerned. Maybe it is not that big, but I can feel it. I think my dog is fairly small. (maybe 1 1/2 lbs @14 weeks) It seems to be more common in smaller dogs, from what I read. Maybe she will catch up, I don't know. Although according the the breeder, she was not a runt when she was born. Just a little smaller. (A little firecracker if you ask me!)
[/QUOTE]

Thanks Barb. It was hard, but definitely like you said, it would have been so much harder after the children were more attached. My husband, like yours, really liked him too. In fact he was off that day and spent the day with him taking him out and even had a nap with the 2 dogs. Somehow I was emotionally protected. It was very interesting. I had this unbelievable feeling of unattachment (very odd for me) to this puppy. I really believe that it was so I could follow through with what I knew I had to do and take him back. No, we haven't gotten another puppy. Definitely considering it, but don't know if we ever will. It may be that it's just too soon.

As far as your puppy goes, she is small & it may close up, but I read that if it doesn't and the opening is small, the dog should be able to live a normal & happy life, you just have to watch him more closely. Your puppy is perfect for you since your kids are grown and you have no others. And just curious, if I may ask, what are the other issues you have had to deal with? I hope she's fine!


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Barb. It was hard, but definitely like you said, it would have been so much harder after the children were more attached. My husband, like yours, really liked him too. In fact he was off that day and spent the day with him taking him out and even had a nap with the 2 dogs. Somehow I was emotionally protected. It was very interesting. I had this unbelievable feeling of unattachment (very odd for me) to this puppy. I really believe that it was so I could follow through with what I knew I had to do and take him back. No, we haven't gotten another puppy. Definitely considering it, but don't know if we ever will. It may be that it's just too soon.

As far as your puppy goes, she is small & it may close up, but I read that if it doesn't and the opening is small, the dog should be able to live a normal & happy life, you just have to watch him more closely. Your puppy is perfect for you since your kids are grown and you have no others. And just curious, if I may ask, what are the other issues you have had to deal with? I hope she's fine!
[/QUOTE]

I will post my story on introductions. I hesitated because it may be long and boring. But I do love everyone else's, and their pictures.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm sure no breeder of Maltese wants to see a pup with an open fontanel; however, it is a fact of life in a number of the smaller ones. The pet owner wants the tiny one, and many breeders are working hard to see how many of the tiny ones they can produce. I get at least two inquiries a week of people looking for those who will be under four pounds. While I strive to not have these in my breeding program, they do happen, just like my little one now who, at 12 weeks is not quite 1 1/4 pound, yet whose parents are both five pounds. He has an open fontanel. 
I think the key here is that a reputable, responsible breeder would not let these pups go to their new owner with the opening being in question. My own rule is that, if there is an opening, the pup will stay with me until it is closed.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I'm sure no breeder of Maltese wants to see a pup with an open fontanel; however, it is a fact of life in a number of the smaller ones. The pet owner wants the tiny one, and many breeders are working hard to see how many of the tiny ones they can produce. I get at least two inquiries a week of people looking for those who will be under four pounds. While I strive to not have these in my breeding program, they do happen, just like my little one now who, at 12 weeks is not quite 1 1/4 pound, yet whose parents are both five pounds. He has an open fontanel.
> I think the key here is that a reputable, responsible breeder would not let these pups go to their new owner with the opening being in question. My own rule is that, if there is an opening, the pup will stay with me until it is closed.[/B]

































Thank you Faye


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

My experience with Open Fontanels would be that Skeeter had a tiny one when I called the breeder about him at 11.5 weeks. I was told she wanted to hold him until 16 weeks to see if it closed by then. He was only 1.5 lbs at 11.5 weeks so the breeder estimated him to be 3 to 3.5 lbs full grown. However, when he his open fontanel closed, he grew and when I picked him up in Louisiana at 17.5 weeks he was a slim 2 lbs 12 ounce with his open fontanel now closed. I was told many tiny Maltese have the open fontanel but Skeeter grew to a slim 6.8 lbs full grown which is still small but at the higher end of the standard size for Maltese.

My Panda's open fontanel never closed and it is the size of a small Pee at almost 3.5 years of age. She is a chubby 9 lbs but I feel she should be about 8 lbs. Other than her major eye surgery, she is healthy and has never had a seizure like Skeeter has. 

My Sassy and Lexi did not have open Fontanels when they became my furbabies at 12 weeks of age.

I did a lot of research on Open Fontanels in the past and they are genetic but not all dogs with Open Fontanels have problems. A symptom of Hydrocephalus is an Open Fontanel but an Open Fontanel in itself does not indicate Hydrocephalus. 

Before adopting Sassy I had visited a Maltese in Pennsylvania but I did not bring her home due to her large Open Fontanel. She was on the bigger body size and weight also at 11 weeks of age and the soft spot was very big. I was not taking another chance of a Maltese with seizures. I just wanted my next Maltese not to have a soft spot. 

I had no idea Panda had a soft spot until she arrived here since the breeder did not tell me about this or her hernia. These are things a breeder should share. All my furkidz are Maltese except for my Panda who is a Shih Tzu.

Susan, Skeeter, Sassy, Panda & Lexi






> I don't like open fontanelles and I sent a pup back because of one about a year and a half ago.
> It was HUGE and they never mentioned it. Both my vet and I agreed the chances were slim it
> would close. The pup was almost 4 months old. There is no way I could have protected her with
> my home being a multiple dog environment.
> ...


----------



## kfitzgerald5 (Jun 15, 2010)

lynda said:


> has any one had expierence with a puppy with an open fontanelle. Our vet says that katie has this and we should be concerned and tell the breeder. We called the breeder and she says that she is still young and it can take up to a year to close and not to be concerned. My husband and i are very upset about this and confused. Katie is 16 weeks old and weighs 2.5lbs. She seems healthy and happy. Should we be concerned. We just got her a week ago and did not know this until our vet checked her on tues.
> 
> Lynda


dear lynda, i too have a tea cup maltese bella she is 9 months old. I bought her from my boss who is a breeder, she was already 5 months old. She discounted bella from 3500 to 2500 due to what i thought was a lazy eye. I took bella to my vet, and was informed that she had open fontanelle and that was the cause of her eye being the way it is. I went to wrk the next day and informed my boss of her condition and got no answers and no soultion to the problem. Two weeks ago i found bella passed out and rushed out to my vet, they said it was due to the open fontanelle. I was so upset and went to work gathered my things and quit but before doing that i had a few choice words to say, and i told her i was not paying the balance on bella. It has been two months and i received a letter in the mail, my exboss is sueing me for the balance i owed her plus the 1000 that she discounted the puppy. We are going to court on the 23rd of this month. I dont know what is going to happen i am scared to death that the judge will take her from me and give her back to the breeder. Anyway i wish you luck with your baby. Will post again after court.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm sorry about your puppy. It sounds like person who sold you this pup is not a very reputable breeder.

Did you get any health guarantee with your pup? Anyway, good luck in court.

This thread is 5 years old!!! But it caught my attention because my Ava has on open fontanelle, I can put my index finger over it and feel it. She will be two years old soon, but it's never bothered her in the least. Actually it's kind of cushioned by her top knot.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

... mine had an open fontanelle too.... she was very very small (2 1/2 months, 250 grs, 5 cms from the foot to the shoulder -in spanish this measure it's called "a la cruz", I don't know the translation in english-) ... it closed around her 5th-6th month, at that time she started to grow A LOT!... I use to weight her every month, and around the time the fontanelle closed up she incresed her weight like 2 times in a month... To be honest I was very relief when she started to grow, she was SO SO small that we were always afraid with her, now she's 2.5 k /18cm (foot-shoulder)...

I hope your puppy is ok


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

glad that the vet doesnt think its serious , i actually knew nothing about this so its good to know whatto look out for as well , glad to know ur babies are getting along .


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

kfitzgerald5 said:


> dear lynda, i too have a tea cup maltese bella she is 9 months old. I bought her from my boss who is a breeder, she was already 5 months old. She discounted bella from 3500 to 2500 due to what i thought was a lazy eye. I took bella to my vet, and was informed that she had open fontanelle and that was the cause of her eye being the way it is. I went to wrk the next day and informed my boss of her condition and got no answers and no soultion to the problem. Two weeks ago i found bella passed out and rushed out to my vet, they said it was due to the open fontanelle. I was so upset and went to work gathered my things and quit but before doing that i had a few choice words to say, and i told her i was not paying the balance on bella. It has been two months and i received a letter in the mail, my exboss is sueing me for the balance i owed her plus the 1000 that she discounted the puppy. We are going to court on the 23rd of this month. I dont know what is going to happen i am scared to death that the judge will take her from me and give her back to the breeder. Anyway i wish you luck with your baby. Will post again after court.


Rushing to the vet almost sounds to me like she is having hypoglycemic problems. With an open fontanelle, it would depend on how big it was to how much it might affect the puppy. Hydrocephalic can cause a lot of problems with eyes and affect. 
Just so you know, there isn't a "tea cup" maltese. She apparently is just a small maltese. 
You might want to find out if Jung can put this in another thread. This one is pretty old.


----------

